# Is Everest Challenge Gone?



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

Their website's offline and the name is for sale. I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Hammertoe (May 12, 2008)

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=502548&highlight=everest


----------

